# Power window not working



## Usmm85 (2 mo ago)

After sunroof motor the clip that suplies power snapped and it shorted out my 40 amp fuse under the hood I replaced with new fuse but still no power windows. one is stuck in the down position and its gonna rain this weekend.
Im seeking replys that can offer information regarding no power to power windows could there be a reasonable fix for this blunder .
I am Grearfull for the sunroof wiring diagram that was posted ..
**now for 03 maxima power window daigram .
I dont see an interface between window and sun roof .
But obviously there is .


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Circuit Breaker E90.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)




----------

